# B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern​*
*CDU wie auch der LFV Baden-Württemberg übertrafen sich vor der letzten Landtagswahl und vor der Fusion des Verbandes mit Versprechungen an Angler bezüglich Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot.

Leere Versprechungen, der Verdacht schwelte schon lange. Klarheit und den Beweis brachte die heutige Ausschusssitzung in Stuttgart. *

Heute tagte der Ausschuss, in dem Gesetzentwurf der FDP zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes und des Kinderangelverbotes in Baden-Württemberg besprochen wurde.

Nächste Woche findet dazu die Abstimmung in einer Plenarsitzung im Landtag statt.

Nach unseren Informanten ist die CDU ist voll in Richtung GRÜNE gekippt, auch argumentativ.

Es wären im Sommer ja nur 4 Stunden, die man nicht angeln dürfe (was im Winter ist?? Und dass es keinerlei fachliches Argument gibt dazu?)....

Und beim Kinderangeln kommt jetzt von der CDU wie vorher auch von den GRÜNEN, man könne Kindern nicht zumuten das Töten von Tieren mitzubekommen (obwohl das alles ja unter Aufsicht wäre!)..

*Von Eyb verlässt vor Abstimmung Saal, statt für Angler zu stimmen*
Besonders perfide wieder das Verhalten des Präsidenten des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg, von Eyb (CDU), der vor der Abstimmung heute im Ausschuss den Saal verliess und einen Ersatzmann schickte der CDU, der dann FÜR Nacht- und Kinderangelverbot stimmen konnte, statt dagegen, wie es eigentlich ja mal Beschlusslage des LFV war.

Aber auch die CDU verrät ja hier die Angler und Bürger erneut.
Auch die Union hatte vor der Wahl versprochen, das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen.


Weiter kommentieren will ich das nicht, sonst komm ich in Knast.

Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW

*Weitere Infos zum Verrat an Anglern in Baden-Württemberg:*
Wahlprüfstein Nachtangeln Baden-Württemberg
Antworten, Beurteilung und Kommentare

Nachtangelverbot B-W: 
Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..

CDU Baden-Württemberg: 
Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..

Wahlversprechen Aufhebung Nachtangelverbot in B-W: 
Offener Brief an CDU

Nachtangeln in Baden-Württemberg bleibt wohl verboten!!

Minister Hauk: Nachtangelverbot bleibt in B-W bestehen

Bullinger: „Hauk darf unter grüner Aufsicht ein ausgeweidetes Restministerium verwalten“

Bullinger: Der Wortbruch der CDU und Hauks Respektlosigkeit gegenüber den Fischern sind beispiellos

LFV-BW und DAFV
Not trifft Elend

LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb (CDU) verhindert mit die öffentliche Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschuss

LFV Baden-Württemberg: 
Fremdwort Kommunikation?
oder
Müssen Geschäftsführer lesen können?

Wie verlogen ist der LFV-BW?
Beispiel Wasserkraft: Verein topp - Verband Flop......??

Nix Neues bei Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg

Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar

Video: Politischer Fischereitag Hardt 2017 in Linkenheim - Angler stellen Politik(er)




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Alle 35 Landkreise haben sich für die Änderung des Fischereigesetzes ausgesprochen. Da muss man schon hinterfragen, wieso werden die überhaupt beteiligt wenn man sie nicht hört? Die Landkreise vertreten immerhin alle Bürger des Landes in Verwaltungsangelegenheiten.

Und dazu die Aufgabenbeschreibung des Landkreistages:


den Selbstverwaltungsgedanken zu pflegen,
für die Wahrung der verfassungsmäßigen Rechte  seiner Mitglieder einzutreten, die gemeinsamen Interessen der Mitglieder  gegenüber Land und Bund aber auch im Verhältnis zu Städten und  Gemeinden zu vertreten,
die zuständigen Stellen (Landtag, Ministerien) bei  der Vorbereitung und Durchführung von Gesetzen, Verordnungen und  Erlassen zu beraten, soweit sie die Belange der Mitglieder berühren  (Artikel 71 Abs. 4 der Landesverfassung),
blahblahblah......


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Alle 35 Landkreise haben sich für die Änderung des Fischereigesetzes ausgesprochen.


Richtig - und zwar in Richtung Angler, GEGEN Nacht- und Kinderangelverbot!!!!

Aber was kümmern Verräter wie die CDU und Anglerfeinde wie GRÜNE schon solche Dinge???


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... das Verhalten des Präsidenten des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg, von Eyb (CDU), der vor der Abstimmung heute im Ausschuss den Saal verliess und einen Ersatzmann schickte der CDU, der dann FÜR Nacht- und Kinderangelverbot stimmen konnte, statt dagegen, wie es eigentlich ja mal Beschlusslage des LFV war.
> ...


Irgendwann kommt ein englisches Filmteam nach BaWü und dreht eine bitterböse, schwarze Kömodie |clown:

Ihr seid so was von am Arxxx mit diesem Verband!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

hör bloss auf - hab schon Blutdruck.

Nicht, dass ich noch meine ehrliche, wahre Meinung schreibe und dann dafür in Knast komme........


----------



## TooShort (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Nächstes Jahr keine Karte mehr für mich. Das steht fest. Nur noch in der Pfalz fischen. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



> Es wären im Sommer ja nur 4 Stunden, die man nicht angeln dürfe (was im Winter ist??


jo, als "normal" erwerbstätiger mit 09:00-17:00 job von mo-fr, fällt angeln unter der woche ab spätestens oktober bis mindestens februar ja fast so gut wie flach, unglaublich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

35 Landkreise dafür...CDU und Grüne im Landtag dagegen?

Ziemlich "kreative" Deutung der Landesverfassung..was mir nicht passt,ignoriere/übergehe ich einfach.

Echt widerlich,wie einige da zwecks Platz am (Macht)Trog buckeln und sich Kehrseitig einschleimen.

Präsi von Eyb..mal ehrlich..der Mann gehört mit Schimpf und Schande aus dem Amt gejagt.

Wieviel Spiegel verbraucht der eigentlich pro Woche?


----------



## Mulich (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Der Begriff "Lügenpack" hat damals wie heute noch seine Berechtigung!


----------



## Wegberger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Hallo,

nicht ärgern sondern handeln ..... wer hat Eyb gewählt ? Wer hat die Landesregierung indirekt gewählt ?

In Frankreich würden sie den Rhein blockieren ...... Angeldemo muss doch kein norddeutsches Phänomen sein !?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Ich vertraue Thomas jetzt mal einfach, dass das so stimmt. 

Ich könnte kotzen und ich bin ein Bandit, ich meine ein Verbandit.

Ich angle fast ausschließlich Nachts, weil ich Tags über gar nicht die Zeit habe und ich die Ruhe liebe, die ich nur Nachts finde. Und bei Kindern verstehe ich sowieso keinen Spass.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Komisch, wenn die Fische und sonstigen Tiere am Wasser im Sommer nur 4 Stunden Ruhe brauchen, warum dann in der übrigen Zeit offenbar fast bis zu einem halben Tag?

Eurer Präsident zeigt ungeniert seinen Interessenkonflikt! 
Wie kann man so ein Amt mit gutem Gewissen ausfüllen? Da ist ja Trump ein liebenswertes Jüngelchen gegen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hör bloss auf - hab schon Blutdruck.
> 
> Nicht, dass ich noch meine ehrliche, wahre Meinung schreibe und dann dafür in Knast komme........



Ich verstehe gar nicht, was du da immer rumeierst. Leute wie von Eyb sind Wendehälse und Opportunisten. Leute ohne Rückgrat und Prinzipien, einzig und allein ihrer politischen Karriere verpflichtet. Das muss man einfach mal offen aussprechen. Ich habe von Eyb schon mal direkt ins Gesicht gesagt, dass Typen wie Friedrich Merz ihn zum Frühstück verspeisen würden. Das sind ganz andere Kaliber.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Hallo,



> Wie kann man so ein Amt mit gutem Gewissen ausfüllen?



Das kann man einfach mit dem Wissen, dass man alles machen kann und doch keine Rebellion droht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie kann man so ein Amt mit gutem Gewissen ausfüllen? Da ist ja Trump ein liebenswertes Jüngelchen gegen!



Trump vertritt Überzeugungen, ob die uns Europäern passen oder nicht. Leute wie von Eyb haben keine Überzeugung. Die wollen ganz einfach politisch überleben. Erbärmliche Typen ganz einfach.


----------



## Wegberger (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Hallo,

wenn den B-W`ler das nicht passt - dann sollen Sie sich zusammenrotten und eine außerordliche Verbandssitzung einberufen und die diesen Schandfleck absetzen -> aus die Maus / Weg der Eyb . Ansonsten weiter im Keller maulen und Kauleisten zusammenpressen.


----------



## rippi (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Ihr könnt auch einfach mal andere Parteien wählen. Z.B. die einzige ernst zunehmende deutsche Partei, die einzige Partei, die bisher noch keine anglerfeindliche Politik betrieben hat. Und welcher Partei ist das wohl: Die PARTEI. Sie ist sehr anglerfreundlich. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn sie die absolute Mehrheit erhält, bald das 'Nachtangelverbot in BW abgeschafft wird. Der einzige Nachteil wäre, dass der Witz: "Was macht ein Baden-Würtenberger um diese Uhrzeit? A: Nicht angeln." dann nicht mehr witzig wäre. Gut über die Witzigkeit kann man sich auch jetzt schon streiten, aber immerhin.


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Yes, Sonneborn for Ministerpräsident!
mir würds gefallen^^
träumen darf man ja noch


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht, was du da immer rumeierst. Leute wie von Eyb sind Wendehälse und Opportunisten. Leute ohne Rückgrat und Prinzipien, einzig und allein ihrer politischen Karriere verpflichtet. Das muss man einfach mal offen aussprechen. Ich habe von Eyb schon mal direkt ins Gesicht gesagt, dass Typen wie Friedrich Merz ihn zum Frühstück verspeisen würden. Das sind ganz andere Kaliber.



 genau, alle in einen Sack stecken, drauf hauen, man erwischt fast immer den Richtigen, Umgangssprache|supergri
aber m.M.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Am 19. Juli ist die Debatte im Landtag dazu. 

Morgens kommen 2 Aktuelle Punkte der GRÜNEN, als dritter Punkt steht dann auf der TO:
3. Zweite Beratung des Gesetzentwurfs der Fraktion der
FDP/DVP 

Gesetz zur Änderung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg

Beschlussempfehlung und Bericht des Ausschusses für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz Drucksache 16/……… (das war die gestrige Sitzung dann)

Kann man dann unter "Landtag Live" verfolgen.

Mal sehen  ob von Eyb da auch wieder kneift bzw. den Anglern in den Rücken fällt, oder ob er sich lieber gleich krank meldet...


----------



## Damyl (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *CDU wie auch der LFV Baden-Württemberg übertrafen sich vor der letzten Landtagswahl und vor der Fusion des Verbandes mit Versprechungen an Angler bezüglich Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot.
> 
> Leere Versprechungen, der Verdacht schwelte schon lange. Klarheit und den Beweis brachte die heutige Ausschusssitzung in Stuttgart. *


So traurig wie´s ist, aber war das vor irgendwelchen Wahlen schon irgendwie anders ? 
Das ist m.M. der Grund warum viele sich das wählen sparen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Solche Dinge sind durchaus mit ein Grund für Politikerverdrossenheit. 
Live könnt ihr euch die "Helden" nächste Woche im Landtag anschauen und euch dann selber Meinung bilden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am 19. Juli ist die Debatte im Landtag dazu.
> 
> Morgens kommen 2 Aktuelle Punkte der GRÜNEN, als dritter Punkt steht dann auf der TO:
> 3. Zweite Beratung des Gesetzentwurfs der Fraktion der
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Leute wie von Eyb sind Wendehälse und Opportunisten.


Na ja, warum ist der LFV-Präsi geworden?
Er dachte, er spielt da ein bißchen den Grüßonkel, verleiht hier und da ein wenig Lametta und poliert seine politische Karriere mit einem Vorsitz eines Naturschutzverbandes.

Kommt einem vom Bund doch irgendwie bekannt vor, ne? |rolleyes

Dass dieses Ehrenamt auch tatsöchlich Ehrgefühl verlangt, hat er wohl nicht bedacht, sonst hätte er es aufgrund des für jeden offensichtlichen Interessenkonflikts schon längst niedergelegt.

Oder seine Rolle tatsächlich ausgefüllt und innerhalb der CDU Eier gezeigt, aber das ist auch nicht sein Ding.

Das Problem ist vielmehr die 2te Reihe des LFVs.
Die, die ihn ins Amt gehoben haben.
Die, die ihn immer noch halten, den Schein aufrecht halten wollen, anstatt davon ihn zu jagen.

Der LFV BaWü ist durch und durch verseucht. Es ist der mit Abstand schlechteste Landesverband, der in Deutschland existiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Ein paar fallen mir noch ein, die zumindest nur partiell besser sind (wenn überhaupt, MeckPomm und Brandenburg muss ich noch bei Gelegenheit anglerfeindlicher listen für ihr Katzenfutterangeln):
2017: Ranking - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland


Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V., Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V., Fischereiverband Saar KöR, Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg, Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V., Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V., Landesfischereiverband Bayern, Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V., Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V., Verband Hessischer Fischer, Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz e.V., Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V., Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. etc.pp.....


----------



## saza (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Tja, da ging denen wohl der Arsch auf Grundeis. Jetzt zeigt uns der Verband, wie demokratisch dieser ist. Nachdem auf der Facebook Seite die Bewertungen ins negative gerutscht ist, haben die Handlanger der Angelfeinde die Bergwertungs und Kommentarfunktion wohl besser mal von der Seite genommen. Ein weiteres Mal zeigt dieser Verband, was er von seinen Mitgliedern und kritischen Stimmen hält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Peinlich halt....

Noch peinlicher, wenn man in einem so dummen Verein ist, der da dennoch noch immer Mitglied ist..


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

ich lasse momentan prüfen ob ich rechtlich belangt werden kann wenn ich von Eyb 2 Kilo Bettfedern, 1 Kilo Teer und ne Gebrauchsanleitung zum Teeren und Federn schicke.
Ich schick es dann in den Landtag und die Presse dazu wenn das Paket von der Polizei geöffnet wird.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

'Ne Kaspermarionette an dicken grünen Fäden,täte es zwecks Verdeutlichung seiner "Arbeit" aber auch


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Bei der Vorlage in der Überschrift
_"Ausstellungseröffnung: Im Tigerkäfig der Stasi"_
https://www.facebook.com/pg/arnulf.eyb/posts/?ref=page_internal
konnte ich einfach nicht anders und musste mit Hinweis zu diesem Thread kommentieren:
_"__Laufende Ausstellung mit immer neuen Highlights:
In der Gummizelle des Verbandswesens"_
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329473


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 'Ne Kaspermarionette an dicken grünen Fäden,täte es zwecks Verdeutlichung seiner "Arbeit" aber auch



Das wär doch mal ne Auszeichnung!


----------



## McPike (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Ich reg mich da gar nicht mehr auf und geh einfach Fischen! Bis jetzt hat die WASPO noch nie was gesagt wenn sie kontrolliert hat...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es war der Präsident von Eyb des Fischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg!



Der Mann gehört schlicht und ergreifend aus dem Amt gejagt...und das nicht erst seit diesem neuen "Bonbon"

Durch die Bank Totschlagphrasen,die jeglicher sachlichen Grundlage entbehren

20 Std.Angelzeit im Sommer..?

Interessant..habt ihr in B-W neue Tarifverträge, 10 Std./Woche mit vollem Lohnausgleich?

Oder wie rechnet der ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



> 20 Std.Angelzeit im Sommer..?


Und vor allem,:
Ausschliesslich auf Aal (darf aber eh nicht geangelt im Rhein/Nebenflüsse) und Waller!


Und es gibt immer noch "Angler", die diesen Verband bezahlen!!!!!

*Man sollte nicht glauben, dass man als Angler so dumm sein kann!*


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



bastido schrieb:


> Hammer, dass ist der Fluch des falschen Wohnortes. Schon mal an Umzug gedacht Thomas?


Wir sind scheinbar alle Sünder und vom Herrn mit Verbänden bestraft.
Dass BaWü & Thomas mit dem Übelsten bedacht wurden, muss wohl an ganz besonderem Karma liegen. :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis:
> Weder NABU - Funktionäre noch PeTA-Mitarbeiter haben dieses Statement eingebracht!
> 
> Es war der Präsident von Eyb des Fischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg!
> ...



Doch, das muss man öffentlich schreiben. Solche Leute sind Verräter ihrer eigenen Klientel. Die gehören geteert und gefedert aus dem Amt gejagt. Ganz widerliche Leute.

Wer solche "Interessenvertreter" hat, brauch keine Feinde mehr. Opportunisten und Kriecher, um der eigenen Karriere Willen. Unglaubliche Argumentation: "Die können doch im Sommer 20 Stunden am Tag angeln. Passt doch." #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

War gerade in Niederlande unterwegs, Angelvideo machen.

Da wird um Angler GEWORBEN!

Da wird das so für Angler einfach gemacht wie möglich, dazu preiswert.

Angeln in ganz Niederlande um 35 Euro, 3 Rute und Nachtangeln zusätzlich (ausser an den wenigen Gewässern wo ausdrücklich verboten) nochmal um die 30 Euro - PRO JAHR!!

Vereinsmitgliedschaft inkl., aber ohne Arbeitsstunden .....

Kinder bis 13 angeln kostenlos bei einem VISPAS - Inhaber mit.

Da gibts dieses Drecksgeschisse (Parteien wie Ideologien inkl.) nicht wie in B-W..

Ganze Familien waren da am Angeln, viele Frauen mit Kids am stippen in den Kanälen mitten im Ort..


Dass ausgerechnet die GRÜNEN bei ihrem "Verhältnis" zu Kindern  beim verhindern, jüngere Kinder zum Angeln zu lassen, von Kinderschutz sprechen, ist zum erbrechen...
Genauso wie die umgekippten, anglerfeindlichen und Versprechen brechenden Schwarzen in B-W KEIN STÜCK BESSER als diese "kinderliebenden" GRÜNEN sind..

Von Anglern und Angeln haben Kinder was (Positives) - Von GRÜN Und Schwarz haben Kinder nur was zu befürchten....

Ich klink mich da erst mal aus, ja gerade erst zurück gekommen aus Holland, bevor ich was schreibe, wofür ich in Knast komme..


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Wenn Ideologie und nicht Realität oder gar Verstand Gesetze macht. 

[edit by Admin: Geht laut unseren Regeln trotzdem nicht, das selber einzustellen, kann nur der Verein direkt selber. Bitte mir schicken zum veröffentlichen (entweder mit Hinweis auf Thread hier oder als Pressemeldung, die dann eigenständig veröffentlicht wird)]

Mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung  aus der Facebookseite des WAV


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



> von einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang zulässig.



Also wenn das am gleichen Tag gemeint ist, wären es nach meiner Rechnung allerdings nur 2 Stunden, nicht 20 

Und warum Vögel durch einen Angler, der ruhig am Wasser sitzen bleibt, mehr gestört werden sollten, als durch einen, der vorschriftmäßig 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang das Gewässer verlassen muss, um dann eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang zurückzukehren, hat mir auch noch keiner erklären können.

Aber hier geht es wohl eher um Ideologie als um schlüssige Argumente.


----------



## cycofish (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

_*Insofern halte er das Mindestalter von zehn Jahren für ausreichend.

*_Das hat doch gar nicht von Eyb gesagt sondern Pix – oder habe ich beim zigfachen Lesen des Berichtes dies falsch zugeordnet. Aus meiner Sicht ein ganz bescheidenes Protokoll, das viel Spielraum für Interpretation zulässt. Den wesentlich weiter am Ende nimmt doch von Eyb klar Stellung für eine Absenkung des Mindestalters.

Irre ich?


----------



## phirania (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Alles Bullshit aus den Schädel der Politiker egal welcher Partei und Gesinnung.....#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



> Das hat doch gar nicht von Eyb gesagt sondern Pix – oder habe ich beim zigfachen Lesen des Berichtes dies falsch zugeordnet. Aus meiner Sicht ein ganz bescheidenes Protokoll, das viel Spielraum für Interpretation zulässt. Den wesentlich weiter am Ende nimmt doch von Eyb klar Stellung für eine Absenkung des Mindestalters.




Entschuldigung an von Eyb und den LFV-BW


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

SO sieht ein Statement FÜR Angler aus  (natürlich nicht von GRÜNEN; SPD oder CDU, die in B-W ALLE die Angler verraten haben):
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329684

Auch hier wieder klar:
Von Eyb hat sich im Parlament der Stimme enthalten, statt FÜR Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot zu stimmen.


----------



## cycofish (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Zunächst hetzt Thomas Finkenbeiner und Versalen im Anglerboard gegen Herrn von Eyb und den LFV-BW indem er Tatsachen verdreht, ob aus Rage mit abgeschaltenem Verstand oder in voller Absicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Natürlich interessiert mich was in der Politik für uns Angler passiert. Daher lese ich den Artikel und gebe einen Hinweis ab, das dem Schreiberling Finkenbeiner ein Fauxpas unterlaufen ist. Darauf hin folgt eine Entschuldigung bei von Eyb und dem LFV-BW. 

Und damit ist wieder alle in Butter? Nein, der negative Aspekt häuft sich zur bisherigen negativen Stimmungsmache an und bleibt im Kopf derer hängen, die ohnehin keine eigene Meinung sich bilden und mit Scheißhausparolen hier im Board ins gleiche Rohr tönen aber den Arsch nicht hoch bekommen gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik anzugehen. Nicht von Eyb oder der LFV-BW ist das Problem. Das große Problem sind die vielen Nicht-organisierten Angler, die von Ihrer Stimme keinen Gebrauch machen. Hinzu kommen die Dolchstoßangler, die der Verband in seinen eigenen Reihen egal welcher Hierarchie hat und gegen Personen etc. wettern. Mann muss nicht alles gutheißen was der LFV-BW macht, aber die vielen Ehrenamtlichen im Verband und in dessen Mitgliedsvereinen leisten verdammt viel, damit wir Angler und Anglerinnen unser Passion nachgehen können. 

Ja, ich bin einfaches Mitglied und habe meiner Stimme Gewicht verliehen, damit irgendwann nicht 60000 Angler sondern die ca. 120000 Angler und Anglerinnen in BW, den „Betonköpfen" in der Politik, bei PETA, Nabu und Co. richtig Feuer machen. So, ausnahmsweise ist mir mal der Kragen geplatzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

Das kann man so sehen.

Ich sehe es nach wie vor bekanntermaßen anders. 

Und es gibt immer noch genug Stoff für Kritik am LFV-BW wie an seinem Präsi.

Daher ärgert es mich selber am meisten, hier einen solchen Fehler gemacht zu haben.

Und ja, ich entschuldige mich für meinen Fehler UND stehe trotzdem weiter zu meiner Kritik am LFV-BW und seinen Haupt- und Ehrenamtlern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ cycofish:
> Das kann man mit Recht so sehen wie Du!
> 
> Ich kann und werde mich nur bemühen, dass sowas nicht wieder vorkommt.
> ...


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



cycofish schrieb:


> Hinzu kommen die *Dolchstoß*angler, die der Verband in seinen eigenen Reihen egal welcher Hierarchie hat und gegen Personen etc. wettern.



Auch so ein Tritt in den Fettnapf...:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



cycofish schrieb:


> Das große Problem sind die vielen Nicht-organisierten Angler, die von Ihrer Stimme keinen Gebrauch machen



Nichtorganisierte und Grenznahe (Angel)Pendler haben bereits mit den Füssen abgestimmt...sollte Verbänden zu denken geben.

Mit "weiter so" gewinnste die auch garantiert nicht mehr zurück..im Gegenteil...selbst die 60.000 werden schrumpfen.

Das grösste Problem sind m.M.n.die dt.Verbandsstrukuren mit ihren fehlenden Möglichkeiten der direkten Einflussnahme durchs "Zahlvieh".

Mehr Demokratie wagen..scheint für Politik wie Verbände gleichermaßen Teufelswerk zu sein.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*



cycofish schrieb:


> Nicht von Eyb oder der LFV-BW ist das Problem. Das große Problem sind die vielen Nicht-organisierten Angler, die von Ihrer Stimme keinen Gebrauch machen. Hinzu kommen die Dolchstoßangler, die der Verband in seinen eigenen Reihen egal welcher Hierarchie hat und gegen Personen etc. wettern.


Genauso verdreht man Ursache und Wirkung.

Und die Nichtorganisierten Angler & austretenden Vereine haben gerade mit ihrem Abwenden von diesem Katastrophenverband ihre Stimme erhoben.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: B-W: Wieder Verrat von CDU und LFV-Präsi von Eyb an Anglern*

@cycofish: Ja, mal du mal weiter die Welt, wie Sie dir gefällt... |rolleyes

Dass deine Argumentation bzw Denken meilenweit an der Realität vorbeigeht, müssen wir wohl kaum diskutieren.


----------

